# 1rm calculators?



## kenwood (Mar 5, 2006)

r they accurate?


----------



## LexusGS (Mar 5, 2006)

In my case, they aren't 100% accurate but pretty darn close.


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 5, 2006)

They vary with how efficient you are in the particular rep range off of which you choose to base your accuracy. For example, if I'm strong in the 5 rep range, I'll probably have a higher 5RM than what it estimates because I'm good at it. Also, the farther from your 1RM you go (as in the more reps away), the less accurate it is.


----------



## Tough Old Man (Mar 5, 2006)

Close enough to give you an idea where your at. For instance it says i can bench 1312 lbs 1 time. I'll take that but have no plans in the near future trying it.


----------



## kenwood (Mar 5, 2006)

so for instance if u put 225lbs for 10reps how accurate would it be?


----------



## Squaggleboggin (Mar 5, 2006)

Not as accurate as if you did a higher weight for less reps, but probably accurate enough for most applications.


----------

